

Tell HN: Potentially impressive meteor shower tonight. Get outside - cjbarber

Looks like it could be a really awesome one.
======
cjbarber
Not sure how HN feels about a promotion like this, but I gain nothing from it
so I'm going to try: I compiled a list of tips and locations to watch the
shower from, and put it on github pages last night.

Also I was pretty happy with the domain name :)

[http://www.meteortime.com/pages/may-2014-camelopardalids-
met...](http://www.meteortime.com/pages/may-2014-camelopardalids-meteor-
shower/)

~~~
fabulist
I think self-promotion like this, where it is relevant and clearly disclosed
as such, is good form and very constructive. Additionally, its quite common on
HN.

------
ericcumbee
Well I think that NASA can stand down the secret military space shuttles and
team of oil drillers they had on stand by in case this went sideways.

Went outside for the last hour, not a single one. (Statesboro,GA)

------
_august
Unfortunately there's too many clouds where I am (east bay).

